
Show HN: Nightly v0.2 – Feather-light task scheduler, monitor and storage - izgzhen
https://github.com/izgzhen/nightly/releases/tag/v0.2.0
======
izgzhen
Update 2020-04-10:

* Fix DB reconnection logic

* Fix bug in status tracking

